
We’re Building the Holodeck with Andreessen Horowitz - Osiris30
https://medium.com/sandbox-vr/were-building-the-holodeck-with-andreessen-horowitz-79e2cb18046
======
AndrewKemendo
How is this different from the Void or other VR arcades/spaces?

Good luck to the team. AR/VR is an insanely difficult market.

------
GaryNumanVevo
I'd like to submit my appreciation for their logo design. It's VERY cool!
Looks like skateboarding stencil

